# Has anybody taken Sertraline?



## leela (Nov 18, 2008)

My doctor has just prescribed me 50mg of Sertraline. This is more for my anixiety/panic attacks rather than the DP but I was just wondering if anyone has taken it and if it worked for them and if there were any side effects? I think my DP is a result of the anxiety. I took Citalapram 4 years ago but that did nothing!!!

Also, does anyone know if I can still have my glass of wine at Christmas while I'm taking Sertraline? Or is that just a risk not worth taking?

Thanks guys


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

hee leela,

Your anxiety and panic attacks can be the cause of your dp thoughts/feelings. Try to find out whats the cause of your anxiety/panic attack. 
Im taking sertraline 50mg for about 8 days now, in combination with 0.5 mg clonazepam twice a day. It treating me nice, but perhaps that because of the clonazepam. I have less side effects, then when i was on citalopram. I'm less hungry, ejaculation is slowed down, but i have still enough libido  and getting to sleep is a bit harder. I will see how it works out the coming weeks and let you know. I'm functioning well on this moment, and am able to do the things i want. So im feeling pretty fine. Good luck with your experience and just let it go and see how it works out.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Zoloft (Sertraline) did little if anything for me except give me sexual dysfunction. But everyone is different so I'd give it a shot. Lexapro, related to Celexa (Citalopram), for instance, helped my anxiety and dp.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

My friend is starting out on Sertraline right now and is going through the hell that is often associated with the starting period of antidepressants. But as i understand it that is often a sign that the medication will eventually work.

As for myself, I am on 30mg of Cipralex and 2mg clonazepam in the morning, and 2mg clonazepam in the evening. It has helped me alot but i feel slightly overmedicated, probably because of the high clonazepam dosage. My doc wants me to take 1mg morning 1mg lunch 1mg evening now instead, but im afraid to change the pattern.

Everyone is different.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

> Everyone is different


So true. It's so important for people not to give up on medications just because some have failed.


----------



## Shyf (Nov 5, 2008)

I am about 45 days into taking 100 MG of Zoloft, and it was really effective after a few weeks, but then sort of lost it's effectiveness. I am also taking 30 MG of Buspar to take some more edge off of the anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been takin zoloft on and off for 4 years

it loses it's effects after a while, highest dose was 200 after 100 u begin to feel zombied

it helped with depression, first week and a half was bad, bad depression, bad suicidal thoughts


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I took 100mg of sertraline (Zoloft) a day for a year and a half. It worked wonders for my depression and anxiety and seemed to keep my DP at a reasonable level, though it didn't take it away. However, it made me gain 17 lbs (which I lost as soon as I discontinued the Zoloft) and I had zero sex drive. Also, the withdrawal symptoms were killer. If I missed my dose by even an hour I would go into serious withdrawal.


----------

